# Betta Ulcer



## bfsturges1 (Feb 18, 2008)

My Betta-Buddy- is a large bright red 2.5 year old betta. He is noramally very happy. When ever i walk in my office he swims right up to me. A few weeks ago i noticed a small white ulcer right under his mouth...i treated him with Betta Fix for a couple of weeks....it didn't clear it up but it also didn't get any worse.

it didn't seem to bother him so i figured he was okay. about a week ago, he started to develope a large bump. the scales are not sticking out, just a large bump located close to the white ucler--which is now fuzzy. Today is is very lethargic and just floating at the top of the water. he is in a 3 gallon tank w/ a filter and heater. the Heater was set at 76 so i did raise it a couple of degrees.

Just today I started to treat his tank with Quick Cure for parasites--the pet store said that is likely.

anyone have any other ideas?? I don't want to lose him after 2.5 years of being my office buddy and our office mascott!!
Thanks


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

I would use PimaFix coupled with MelaFix. You may have to adjust the dosage as bettas can be tough to treat with some meds. Both items I suggested are natural herbal cures. They are the staple of my med cabinet.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

FYI-MelaFix is the same thing as BettaFix. BettaFix is at a lower concentration. If you use MelaFix, use it at 1/5 the dosing instructions (per BettaBaby).


----------

